# "Taster Packs" ?



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Around Christmas time I spend 2 weeks staying at my parents, and spend a lot of time with my sister also. During this time we like to try new foods, drinks etc. One of the things we like to try new is coffee. If we buy normal sized bags, we don't get through a lot of variety (obviously it takes time to get through 250g of coffee). For this reason, we are thinking of going for a few "taster packs" so that we are able to try a whole bunch of coffee more easily.

I know Redber do Taster Packs, and so do Coffee Compass - both of which we buy from regularly. Are there any other online places that offer a few different choices, but in smaller bags?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I think Barn do


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Just checked, they do a "sample pack", more sort of a 1-2 cups per pack.

Sorry, I should have clarified, I was thinking more along the lines of something like 100-125g bags? Sort of half the normal size? That way each of us are able to have at least 1 full cup each from a bag.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Drop Coffee has one with 5x100g, though not sure about shipping costs to UK.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Can you freeze bags? Christmas is especially good period for it as roasters are shut until new year and it's always better to play on safe side...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> Just checked, they do a "sample pack", more sort of a 1-2 cups per pack.
> 
> Sorry, I should have clarified, I was thinking more along the lines of something like 100-125g bags? Sort of half the normal size? That way each of us are able to have at least 1 full cup each from a bag.


 Oh yes, I forgot they were just 35g packs. Nice gift set with the tote bag, I suppose!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

PPapa said:


> Can you freeze bags? Christmas is especially good period for it as roasters are shut until new year and it's always better to play on safe side...


 Yeh, I suppose I could, but I don't like freezing coffee now if I can avoid it.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Union do a couple of selection boxes of 3 200g bags.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Horsham always seem to have this tasting bag option - https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/collections/coffee-beans/products/tasting-selection


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

jlarkin said:


> Horsham always seem to have this tasting bag option - https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/collections/coffee-beans/products/tasting-selection


That's what I just got. 5 * 100g bags. Postage is free over £10 spend too. . There was also 10% off when I ordered a few days ago too, which came up when I connected to the site.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dr Forinor said:


> Around Christmas time I spend 2 weeks staying at my parents, and spend a lot of time with my sister also. During this time we like to try new foods, drinks etc. One of the things we like to try new is coffee. If we buy normal sized bags, we don't get through a lot of variety (obviously it takes time to get through 250g of coffee). For this reason, we are thinking of going for a few "taster packs" so that we are able to try a whole bunch of coffee more easily.
> I know Redber do Taster Packs, and so do Coffee Compass - both of which we buy from regularly. Are there any other online places that offer a few different choices, but in smaller bags?


Give these a try 
https://blackivorycoffee.com/products/triple-package
Be interested in your verdict 
More info 
https://blackivorycoffee.com/pages/about-us
Sure is oneupcatship  take that moggy


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

@Dr Forinor Crankhouse Coffee do a 'gift pack' that has 4 x 125g bags


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Crankhouse is good shizzle...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Komatoes said:


> There was also 10% off when I ordered a few days ago too, which came up when I connected to the site.
> ﻿
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I didn't use it, not ordering at the mo but also got that voucher pop-up. I had the feeling it was when I started to go to close the page, but that might have been a coincidence (in case anybody is not seeing it at first).


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for the all suggestions everyone


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Horsham 10% discount code is 10%SUMMERSALE


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dr Forinor said:


> Around Christmas time I spend 2 weeks staying at my parents, and spend a lot of time with my sister also. During this time we like to try new foods, drinks etc. One of the things we like to try new is coffee. If we buy normal sized bags, we don't get through a lot of variety (obviously it takes time to get through 250g of coffee). For this reason, we are thinking of going for a few "taster packs" so that we are able to try a whole bunch of coffee more easily.
> 
> I know Redber do Taster Packs, and so do Coffee Compass - both of which we buy from regularly. Are there any other online places that offer a few different choices, but in smaller bags?


 Workshopcoffee.com do a fabulous 4 x 125g filter taster pack, I have had it a few times and the coffees have been some of the best filter coffee I have had.


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

mark8805 said:


> Workshopcoffee.com do a fabulous 4 x 125g filter taster pack, I have had it a few times and the coffees have been some of the best filter coffee I have had.


It should be fabulous at £29 for 500g 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

MildredM said:


> I think Barn do


 Someone recommended their taster pack to me and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

HasBean also do taster sets. 4 x for filter or espresso.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

redber offer eleven different 4 x 125g packs

https://www.redber.co.uk/collections/coffee-taster-packs


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

matted said:


> redber offer eleven different 4 x 125g packs
> https://www.redber.co.uk/collections/coffee-taster-packs


Is there such a thing as too much choice? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Komatoes said:


> Is there such a thing as too much choice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 probably not!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

matted said:


> redber offer eleven different 4 x 125g packs
> 
> https://www.redber.co.uk/collections/coffee-taster-packs


 As already stated in my original post, we buy from Redber regularly, so the coffee in the Taster Packs we have already tried.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> As already stated in my original post, we buy from Redber regularly, so the coffee in the Taster Packs we have already tried.


 @Dr Forinor - kind of off topic sorry, but have you tried MacBeans in the city centre? Never been there myself. (BTW I'm the guy you bought the Classic slim line drip tray from :good: )


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Dr Forinor said:


> As already stated in my original post, we buy from Redber regularly, so the coffee in the Taster Packs we have already tried.


 Oops apologies.

York emporium do some 200g taster packs

https://yorkemporium.co.uk/collections/coffee


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

lake_m said:


> @Dr Forinor - kind of off topic sorry, but have you tried MacBeans in the city centre? Never been there myself. (BTW I'm the guy you bought the Classic slim line drip tray from :good: )


 Oh hey bud!

I've been there a few times but each time I ask for a roast date of whichever coffee I want, I can never get a definitive answer. The girls that work there seem to think that it's not important? Each time they've been unhelpful so I've stopped going there. I'm not saying the coffee is bad, but the service is bad.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

jlarkin said:


> I didn't use it, not ordering at the mo but also got that voucher pop-up. I had the feeling it was when I started to go to close the page, but that might have been a coincidence (in case anybody is not seeing it at first).


 Just ordered from Horsham but missed the 10% offer!

Teach me to jump in where ponderous people fear to tread.

In a similar vein I'm fairly new to small speciality coffee roasters, but I'm having a Niche Zero delivered tomorrow and I'm seriously excited!


----------

